# MRI of sciatica



## Stephenite (23 Dec 2009)

For the morbid amongst you here's a couple of MR pics of my squashed vertabra discs pressing against my sciatic nerve. It's been bloody painful i tell you.

These are photos of the pc screen so the resolution isnt all that great. Also, apologies for the sizing.

Maybe Magnatom can share a little wisdom here? Am i doomed? Or is there hope?


----------



## magnatom (23 Dec 2009)

Doomed I tell you...*dooooomed....*

Seriously though, I'm no spine expert so in truth I have no idea. I do know that this type of thing is pretty common and there are certainly treatments around. Good luck with that.

How did you find the scan itself?


----------



## magnatom (23 Dec 2009)

P.S. It was a Siemens scanner you were scanned on wasn't it! Now how could I tell that!?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2009)

If they want/tell you, you need an operation ask them what guarantee you have of being left incontinent......I didn’t ask.....and I wasn’t told


----------



## Stephenite (23 Dec 2009)

Cheers chaps.

I see a specialist in the new year so hoping to get something along the lines of a prognosis then. It is fairly serious, i reckon, but not as bad as i first thought. No apparent split of the disc itself, so i'm told, but i dont see how they can tell from the pics (mind you, i havent looked at all of them yet).

I will, probably, resist any surgery at this stage beacause there has been marked improvement in mobility and a lessening of pain. Been back on the bike these last three weeks 

I asked for a copy of the pics to take to the specialist. Its the way they do things here in norway. Also, i'm thinking about a 'career change' and a degree in radiography so found it interesting.

Not sure which scanner it was. It was big and white, clean and modern, with c.18 inch tube. How can you tell that from the photos??

When you say 'find the scan' you meant how i felt through the procedure? If so - absolutely no problem. I am the most claustrophobic person i've ever met so was a little apprehensive. I have the sleeping bag open and very often tent open too when camping for eg. The whole thing took maybe five minutes, the staff were very nice and the emergency button they give you was a great comfort.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2009)

magnatom said:


> P.S. It was a Siemens scanner you were scanned on wasn't it! Now how could I tell that!?



You recognised the tiny logo on the bottom horizontal edge of the photo? Or you have done some training at the hospital Stephenite went to.


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Dec 2009)

They're the only company that make them?


----------



## magnatom (23 Dec 2009)

It's the windows bar at the bottom of the picture. Siemens scanners are excellent scanners, but their one flaw is they run on Microsoft Windows!


----------



## magnatom (23 Dec 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> They're the only company that make them?




Actually there aren't that many: GE, Siemens, Toshiba and Philips are just about the only clical scanner manufacturers. However, there are rumblings that things are about to happen in China that might challenge that. Expect Made in China scanners sometime soon....


----------



## nigelb (23 Dec 2009)

My wife had a prolapsed disk, had it "done", and now can do pretty much what she likes (is just careful to "listen" to her back when it complains).
(before she had it done, she was in all kinds of pain/trouble)

Hang in there, and good luck getting it sorted.

Nige


----------



## beancounter (23 Dec 2009)

I have pretty much the same thing. I was strongly advised to avoid surgery if at all possible.

Consequently I'm very careful about my back. I don't lift anything heavier than my cat. I'm scrupulous about my posture at work (desk). I can't stand for long periods so I avoid situations where I might have to. I visit a (good) chiropractor once a month to keep everything straight.

All this enables me to cycle as much as I want, for which I am grateful.

bc


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Dec 2009)

I ruptured three discs this time last year, L2 thru L5. Sorry I can't post the scans...

Am still not perfect, but am getting better, thanks only to loads of physio and going to the gym about 3 0r 4 times a week...

It has cost a lot, but the thought of surgery is too much to bear!


----------



## Vidor06 (23 Dec 2009)

I slipped a disc at L5 playing rugby in March and spent April to August off work. Could not walk more than a few yards without being in absolute agony. Had mri and went to see specialist, he said that he recommended an anaesthetic injection into my spine rather than the surgery. Could have had the surgery one day and then reslipped the disc the next day again. Saw him in October and have heard nothing since then. My back has been getting better gradually and I can now commute most days of the week by bike and go to the gym a coupls of times a week as well. Still get some pain when I walk around a lot but it is significantly more managable now. I think you should avoid surgery at all costs.


----------



## andy_wrx (23 Dec 2009)

I have an artificial disc in L5/S1 and it's been a great success.

I won't say avoid surgery - but do treat it as last resort.


----------



## Coco (23 Dec 2009)

magnatom said:


> It's the windows bar at the bottom of the picture. Siemens scanners are excellent scanners, but their one flaw is they run on Microsoft Windows!



Hopefully no blue screen of death


----------



## richardt (23 Dec 2009)

I am going through the same strife aswell [see my thread 'all ready but can't'].

After pills / physio / mri / specialist / chiro i have moved on and have now had my 2nd caudal epidural which sadly hasnt really worked [neither did the first really]. Apparently my leg raise angle is a shade better but the pain / pins and needles / and hunched walking are not much different. The thing that really kills me is the pain at night, turning over is a nightmare, mainly to do with the muscles I am told. I have now started taking amitriptiline to try and help the pain [no beer at christmas....dr's orders!], and have booked myself in for a sports massage / physio to try and help the muscles.

I am desparate to get out on my new road bike, my head says yes but my body says no, I will maybe give it a go after christmas.

Good luck to all fellow sufferers!


----------



## ASC1951 (24 Dec 2009)

My sciatica was pretty much cured - or maybe just delayed - by some spinal twist exercises prescribed by my physio. It was fairly mild so far i.e. discomfort rather than pain.


----------



## Jonathan M (5 Jan 2010)

magnatom said:


> Actually there aren't that many: GE, Siemens, Toshiba and Philips are just about the only clical scanner manufacturers. However, there are rumblings that things are about to happen in China that might challenge that. Expect Made in China scanners sometime soon....



Experience tells me that there are differences in patient comfort though, got scanned several times last summer in a Siemens, and while there was some noise, it wasn't bad. Most recent scan in December was a GE and it was like a bag of bolts, and that was despite ear plugs that I hadn't worn in the Siemens!! Lots more scans to come in the next couple of months too, so maybe I'll get a ride in most manufactuers machines yet


----------



## Jonathan M (5 Jan 2010)

magnatom said:


> Actually there aren't that many: GE, Siemens, Toshiba and Philips are just about the only clical scanner manufacturers. However, there are rumblings that things are about to happen in China that might challenge that. Expect Made in China scanners sometime soon....



Experience tells me that there are differences in patient comfort though, got scanned several times last summer in a Siemens, and while there was some noise, it wasn't bad. Most recent scan in December was a GE and it was like a bag of bolts, and that was despite ear plugs that I hadn't worn in the Siemens!! Lots more scans to come in the next couple of months too, so maybe I'll get a ride in most manufactuers machines yet


----------



## ridelikeapro (5 Jan 2010)

I've had this for a couple of years. 
Spent a fortune of physios, chiro's etc. Did have a cure for very short periods after a couple of chiropractic treatments - but then came right back very quickly. It's trapped nerves effecting the blood supply and power to one leg, so it comes on when climbing and I usually go out of the "back door" when the road goes up. 
Had some injections - but I still seem to be back to square one. Last hospital consultant said it was athritis - I'm not convinced. I wish you luck in your treatments guys, there don't seem to be any easy remedies for this. I'm keeping my eye one this post to see if anyone else has "the answer"!


----------



## kyuss (7 Jan 2010)

ridelikeapro said:


> I'm keeping my eye one this post to see if anyone else has "the answer"!



Me too. I've suffered with it for years. Last bad bout was about 2 years ago and it took 2 years of excrutiating pain and physio before the doc even bothered to send me for an x-ray (which found nothing). MRI scan wasn't an option apparently.

Thankfully I woke up one day and the pain was gone. Until 2 months ago when it came back with a vengence. The last 3 weeks I've been struggling to even walk. Hopefully my new doctor will take it a bit more seriously.


----------



## andytheflyer (13 Jan 2010)

To all those who have a problem with discs trapping the spinal cord, like the OP, kick and scream and make a nuisance of yourself until you get a spinal decompression......

I had this over a 5 year period until in mid 2007 (numbness, pins and needles, nerve pains, falling over in the street because I lost the feeling in my legs, all the horror stories) I had to be flown home from an overseas job because I could no longer function. Went straight to A&E with MRI scans I'd bought myself whilst abroad. Duty doc got me an appointment with a surgeon that week, saw him, he looked at the scans and said to come back in a month and he'd decide. He did, and 4 months later I had the op.

Was in hospital 2 days, and after hardly being able to walk and being on horrendous painkillers (waking up in the night screaming at the monster spider crawling down the bedroom wall for example) I walked 2 miles 2 days after the op. Result.

Was off work a month and then went back abroad. Never even been a twinge since, nothing at all, totally satisfied. I understand the op is no longer 'risky' and is very routine.

If anyone is offered a decompression, go for it. Could not recommend it highly enough.

PM me if you need to discuss.


----------



## Riverman (15 Jan 2010)

Sorry to hear about this.
What meds have they put you on btw? If you don't mind me asking.


----------

